# mimaki cg 60 st



## Cre8tive (May 22, 2006)

does any know i can find a stand for my plotter cant seem to find one anywhere


----------



## beaconemb (Jan 24, 2008)

Looked in manual. Don't see a stand listed as an option. I had to make my own.


----------



## Cre8tive (May 22, 2006)

I know it imprintables used to sell one when I purchased the cutter but now they dont how did you make yours?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## beaconemb (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for not getting back sooner. I just went to one of the local industrial surplus supply and bought some aluminum channel, cut the pieces to the size I wanted them, drilled some holes and bolted the whole thing together. Works like a champ and very inexpensive. Probably a little less than $25.00 plus about 1 - 2 hours to put together. Kept the little feet in case I want to use them in the future.


----------

